
The best defense against hackers: protecting the crypto keys - arnaudbud
http://www.globalbankingandfinance.com/the-best-defense-against-hackers-protecting-the-crypto-keys/
======
kilpatrick12
"Encryption simply reduce"s data security to key storage – so part of using
encryption properly is making sure that encryption keys are themselves
protected and kept safe."

